# JSP: Dynamischer Content mit Beans für einen Konfigurator?



## lokly (4. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin dabei einen Konfigurator zu bauen. Hier ein vereinfachtes Beispiel mit Autos: 

Java-Klasse:

```
package test.beans;
public class Auto {
    
    private int ps;
    private String marke;

    public int getPs() {
        return ps;
    }

    public void setPs(int ps) {
        this.ps = ps;
    }

    public String getMarke() {
        return marke;
    }

    public void setMarke(String marke) {
        this.marke = marke;
    }
    
}
```

auto.jsp

```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<form method="post" action="erfasst.jsp">
    Marke:<input name="marke" type="text" size="20" value=""/><br/>
    PS:<input name="ps" type="text" size="10" value=""/>
    <input type="submit" value="Auto anlegen">
</form>
```

erfasst.jsp

```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
    </head>
    <body>
        <jsp:useBean id="car" class="test.beans.Auto">
            <jsp:setProperty name="car" property="*"/>
        </jsp:useBean>
        
        <ul>
            <li>Marke: <jsp:getProperty name="car" property="marke"/></li>
            <li>PS: <jsp:getProperty name="car" property="ps"/></li>
        </ul>
    </body>
</html>
```

index.jsp

```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
    </head>
    <body>
        <jsp:include page="auto.jsp"/>
    </body>
</html>
```

Das Beispiel an sich funktioniert. 
Was ich machen will: Ein Anwender soll in der index.jsp die Möglichkeit bekommen neben dem Auto auch etwas anderes (z.B. ein Haus) anlegen zu können. 
Dazu wollte ich per JavaScript den Content erweitern um <jsp:include page="haus.jsp"/> 
Wird das Haus über einen Button angelegt, dann erweitert sich das Formular um das Haus. Natürlich können auch mehrere Häuser oder Autos angegeben werden. 

Das Problem ist jetzt aber: Wird auf "... anlegen" geklickt sind unterschiedliche JSP Seiten vorhanden. 

Wie kann ich mein vorhaben am besten umsetzen? Ich bin aber auch für einen ganz anderen Weg offen..


----------

